# AJ's/ Amberine



## dannymarg (Oct 9, 2008)

What is the best way to tell the difference between AJ and amberine or lesser jack. I think I catch a bunch of them but am scared to come in with AJ's. 


Dan


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

An Amarine is a Banded Rudder.

<TABLE cellSpacing=3 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width=175>*Range & Habitat :*</TD><TD>Greater amberjack are found Gulfwide, from nearshore waters out to depths of 300 feet and occasionally deeper. They come nearer to land in the southern part of the Gulf. Greater amberjacks are usually found near reefs, wrecks, artificial reefs, and in the northern Gulf of Mexico, offshore oil and gas platforms.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width=175>*Identification & Biology :*</TD><TD>The greater amberjack has a bluish-brown back, and a wide amber-brown stripe down the length of each side. A dark bar extends diagonally from the dorsal fin through each eye. Unless it is a very large specimen, it is easily confused with several other species. They may be distinguished from each other by the number of gill rakers, the length of the anal fin base, and the numbers of spines and rays in the dorsal fin. Gill rakers are the finger-like extensions projecting forward from the front gill arch. Greater amberjacks have 11-19 gill rakers, a long anal fin base, 7 dorsal fin spines, and 30-34 dorsal fin rays. Lesser amberjacks have 21-24 gill rakers, a long anal fin base, 8 dorsal fin spines, and 29-32 dorsal fin rays. Almaco jacks have 21-26 gill rakers, a long anal fin base, 7 dorsal fin spines, and 28-31 dorsal fin rays. Banded rudderfish have a short anal fin base, 12-16 gill rakers, 8 dorsal fin spines, and 34-39 dorsal fin rays.

Greater amberjacks are aggressive predator fish that prowl the water column near obstructions from the surface to the bottom, although they spend much of their time in the upper water column. They may occur singly or in small groups, feeding on a wide variety of fish, including herring, scads and little tunny. Crabs and squid are taken as well. The larger fish are usually females, as research indicates that males may not live much beyond 7 years of age, while females can live to 15. Both sexes grow at the same rate and are old enough to spawn at 2 to 3 years of age and 34-40 inches and 24-28 pounds. Spawning takes place offshore. Amberjacks are powerful fighters. A large one will test an angler?s endurance.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width=175>*Size :*</TD><TD>Most common at 20-50 pounds, but will reach 170 pounds.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width=175>*Food Value :*</TD><TD>Very good, especially when grilled or broiled. Amberjacks occasionally have infestations of tapeworms encysted in the muscles ahead of the tail. Although the worms are harmless to humans, these areas may be cut away and discarded.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Skip


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Easiest way is to count gill rakers. Greater AJ has 11-19.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Never knew about the gill rakers. Good info. Thanks.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Another way to tell with the gill rakes is a Greater AJ will have a gap at the top and bottom of the gill rakes right before attachment. The Lesser AJ will have gill rakes from top to bottom of the rakes. Got that from a FWC officer. It is the quickest way, no counting, just a quick glance.


----------



## dannymarg (Oct 9, 2008)

Can someone please point out in dummy terms where and how to count the rakers.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Open up the gills. There will be two types of structure in there. The fine ones are the gills, the coarse large ones are the rakes. You will see plain as day.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## dannymarg (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks...Good illustration


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Its those darn things that act like chinese finger cuffs! Not that it ever happened!LOL

Skip


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *dannymarg (11/30/2009)*Thanks...Good illustration


You're welcome but I gotthem from the internet.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ya giving him too much credit.. he is a *******.... someone had to tell him this! :clap


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *wirebiter (11/30/2009)*Another way to tell with the gill rakes is a Greater AJ will have a gap at the top and bottom of the gill rakes right before attachment. The Lesser AJ will have gill rakes from top to bottom of the rakes. Got that from a FWC officer. It is the quickest way, no counting, just a quick glance.


Can you explain better or post a picture or edit the picture posted to show where you are refering to when you say right before attachment?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *69Viking (12/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *wirebiter (11/30/2009)*Another way to tell with the gill rakes is a Greater AJ will have a gap at the top and bottom of the gill rakes right before attachment. The Lesser AJ will have gill rakes from top to bottom of the rakes. Got that from a FWC officer. It is the quickest way, no counting, just a quick glance.
> ...


I believe this is what *wirebiter* meant. Artistic value comments are neither required nor desired. oke


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *BOHUNTER1 (12/2/2009)*Ya giving him too much credit.. he is a *******.... someone had to tell him this! :clap


Hey Steve

:moon :moon :moon


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Orion45 (12/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *69Viking (12/3/2009)*
> ...


Great illustration, thanks Orion!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad to help.


----------

